#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > HALL OF SHAME  - FOTO'S >  >  Verlichting buitenfestival

## jens

van de zomer met wat lui een punkfestivalletje georganiseerd....mocht niet te veel kosten, 

daarom maar een movinghead opgehangen op wind energie :Wink: [:I]

en over podia bouw moeten we het maar helemaal niet hebben[:I] :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 



verder een gezellige dag gehad en 300 vrienden en bekenden over de vloer gehad

maar om  nou over een knappe productie te gaan beginnen [xx(]

geluid was trouwens wel ok

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Vette Head!!! Was het ook het enige wat er "hing" aan licht?, omdat er verder nog niks is[:P]

----------


## jens

jah dus  :Wink:

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Haha :Big Grin:

----------


## Ibvee

VET!!! Om even de standaard vraag te stellen: (buiten wat "hing" er... dat weten we al [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]) Wat stond er?  :Big Grin:

----------


## ostracized

zit er wel een safety aan :P
enne ik mis toch wel wat subs(of ligt het aan mij :Big Grin: )

----------


## Upgrading your system

Probeer je ons nou in de zeik te nemen??

what the F#ck is dit, een verlaten bouwplaats??

[ :Stick Out Tongue: ] Binnen het budget blijven is zeker wel gelukt [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Funkmaster

volgens mij staat er meer aan monitors dan aan front [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

maar als het klonk, dan is dat het voornaamste natuurlijk

----------


## showband

HAHAHA dat bord met icoon "crowdsurfen allowed"

----------


## DJ.T

Als ik zoiets plaats krijg ik op mn flikker, en als iemand anders het doet wordt er hard om gelachen.
Raar wereldje  :Wink:

----------


## PeTAR

Tja... zo gaat het altijd... 

Mar ach...als het sfeer maar op en top  :Big Grin:

----------


## jens

Het hele festival heeft ons 50 euro gekost.....wat dik en dwars is terug verdient

Geluid wat er stond was goed

A&H 2200 2x (monitor + FOH )
effechten
dbx eq's
crown en ad Amps
speakers monitor: peavy
foh ad toppen met baskasten eighteensound zelfbouw
nog een oude basspeaker set van jbl
en verder een hele backline 
senheiser mics

Ach het heeft allemaal goed gewerkt, 3x politie langs geweest of het niet zachter kon

het was gewoon een mooi feest alleen het zach er niet uit  :Wink:

----------


## Tristan

Ach als het gezellig is is het toch goed?

----------


## FDJ Sven

Wat een ramp !!

Ik zou nog geen kist op t podium willen zetten.

----------


## pacosound

Jongens,jongens...
Ik zie hier de humor wel van in!!

Gewoon schitterend gedaan!!

Meer van dit soort foto's??

Paco

----------


## FDJ Sven

als ik de PA van Kling & Freitag erop zou zetten zou t podium in elkaar storten denk k...

100 kg per kast.

----------


## Gast1401081

zelfs s-200's gaat al niet lukken, vrees ik..

----------


## jens

als jij ze op het volgende feesie neerzet , dan zorg ik wel dat het podium sterk genoeg is  :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## jens

50 euro :Big Grin:  voor dit grootse feest

----------


## Banned

ze hebben het geheel GEKOCHT ?

----------


## stekelvarke

Het toppic is misschien wel niet meer zo recent maar toch nog wel wat actief dus ook even mijn reactie.

Ik ben iemand die heel graag creatief bezig is met licht en hou van hoogstaande licht ontwerpen en mooie visuele schow. 

Maar dit podium straalt dus echt punk uit! Ik vind het echt geweldig!

----------


## jens

> ze hebben het geheel GEKOCHT ?



nou ik denk dat we voor 50 euro nog een best lijstje met apparatuur bij elkaar hebben gesprokkeld....vooral in de punk kom je het wel eens beroerder tegen..... :Wink: 

ach jah inmiddels plannen voor een vervolg....dus wie met een beter lichtplan ken komen mag het zeggen  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DJ_Compact

Ergens een bouwlamp zoeken! Tadaa, heb je toch een blinder! :Big Grin:

----------


## VERVALLEN

> Ergens een bouwlamp zoeken! Tadaa, heb je toch een blinder!



 
en daar dan een 181 congo blauw kleurke voor ....
precies een UV Gun dan!

----------


## DJ_Compact

Ja, maar dan moet het wel 2 bouwlampen worden! Eentje om te blinden, en eentje met 181!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SPS

Kijk, zo ga je dan.
Voor je het weet wordt het toch nog een hele installatie!
2 bouwlampen, met dimmers, extra groepje... generatorwagentje.....
Paul.

----------


## Zinzi

Gewoon naast de lamp gaan staan met de filter in de ene hand, en de stekker in de andere hand. Probleem opgelost.

----------


## niewlz

haha dat kan ik ook...

bij iemand in de achtertuin!!!!
spelen over de backline en all1 de zang uitversterkt  :Wink: 
kosten waren nul comma nul  :Big Grin:  en dit klonk ook gewoon nog!!!

----------


## Upgrading your system

oww, daar twijfel ik eerlijk gezegt niet aan. zolang het niet te hard gaat.
(is volgens mij een achtertuin, dus dat zal wel niet) is het best mogelijk met zo'n bergje spullen een redelijk geluid neer te zetten.
Maar nogmaals, je moet niet te hard willen.

----------


## StijnS

Wel creatief gevonden, die monitors...

----------


## PeterZwart

zeker bij ons in friesland??

de friese klompjes staan eronder:P

----------


## niewlz

nee hoor...

gewoon bie oons in twente  :Wink:

----------


## shure-fan

ben best wel benieuwd wat voor dikke midas op foh en monitors stond  :Wink:

----------


## vasco

Geen Midas dit keer zo te lezen op pagina 2 post 2  :Stick Out Tongue: .
Wel A&H 2200 2x (monitor + FOH)

----------


## shure-fan

> Geen Midas dit keer zo te lezen op pagina 2 post 2 .
> Wel A&H 2200 2x (monitor + FOH)



ik bedoel op de foto's van die tuin

----------


## vasco

> ik bedoel op de foto's van die tuin



Aha, sorry  :Big Grin:

----------


## Robert H

En hoppa, weer een topic van ruim twee jaar oud aan z'n tweede jeugd begonnen... Ik vraag me af hoe jullie ze in vredesnaam vinden!

----------


## jens

och och het blijft wel nog steeds mijn topic  :Wink:  :Big Grin: 

ik vind het eigenlijk jammer dat er niet meer van dit soort topics zijn...

dr zijn hier genoeg mensen.... maar ik denk maar weinig die hun "schaamte" willen laaten zien....want je kan mij niet wijs maken dat er niet meer is om je voor te schamen omdat je op dat moment niet beter wist...( al is dat in dit topic niet het geval :Wink: ) daarom heb ik het ook heerlijk hier geplaatst :Big Grin: 

tegenwoordig moet alles maar perfect in kan en kruiken zijn an als dat het niet is, is er nog een heel forum die je daar op wijst...het is af en toe heerlijk om iets kneuterigs neer te zetten waar je de grootste lol mee heb 
dit feest leeft nog steeds, maar word niet beter dan dit geregeld ....maar toch is het telekens weer een feest geworden waar iedereen een leuke dag aan heb beleeft...

je moet er mischien van houden maar mij bevalt het prima...al zou ik met een profi productie ook best mee kunnen lopen en dan ziet het er heus wel verzorgt uit en voldoet het aan de eisen van de klant...

----------


## lampjewortel

ik had op zich nog wel wat leuke kodak-momentjes wat dat aangaande, maar "helaas" ben ik vergeten die te schieten. kan er wel wat verbale foto's van geven in de vorm van tekst.

een 10m trek, hangende aan 5 siseltouwen, via katrollen naar 1 touw. vastzetten op een kikker. als je daar nou een horizondoek (8x5) een sterrendoek (6x4) en een gaasje inhangt (8x5 die heeft het gewicht niet)

en we gaan omhoog,

PANG

middelste touw knapt. (iedereen die rinus kent, weet misschien ook wel waarom)

Vroegah... was dit heel normaal.
nu "KAN DIT ECHT NIET MEER."
wat er in 6 jaar toch veranderd he

----------


## daanos

dit is echt goed zo hoort een punk optreden te zijn als je het nog een keer zo doed wil ik wel kommen dit is gaaf zo  :Stick Out Tongue:  i love punk bij punk hoort het er zo uit te zien 1 van de beste dingen die ik de laatste thijd zie

----------


## Upgrading your system

Allereerst welkom op het forum. 
Verder even een verzoek.
Dit onderwerp is een half jaar geleden voor het laatst besproken. als je echt iets te melden hebt doe dit vooral, maar kick geen onderwerp waaraan je niets toe te voegen hebt dat waarde heeft voor het onderwerp.

----------


## niewlz

Dames & Heren

Hierbij presenteer ik u de 2008 versie van het Twentse GaaitFest


EV Setje topje met sub, simpel drumkitje & 4 x sm58


Simpel soundcraft tafeltje


Altijd grappig


Hertog Henk bier drink wedstrijd


De Hertog Henk 2008


Pliesie om 01.06



Al met al een geslaagd festival, 120 man in een achtertuin, daarom hebben we besloten volgend jaar terug te komen maar dan met een officieel festival met vergunning enzo, dus hou het in de gaten!!!

meer foto's @ Gaait fest - Hyves.nl

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Dames & Heren
> 
> Hierbij presenteer ik u de 2008 versie van het Twentse GaaitFest



Ja..., euh..., sorry..., maar..., euh...
Waarom moet dit in de hall of shame? Ik zie enkel wat foto's van zwaar aangeschoten lui die een beetje ongein uithalen. Zijn die 2 foto's van subje/topje en mengtafel zo erg de moeite waard dan?

Groet, Rob.

----------


## DJ nn

Laatste foto, rechts onder, blauw
Dat lijkt me de moeite waard....

En op de 2de echte foto (3de prentje): sta je daar echt op't dak ?

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## jens

ik zie dr 3 in het blauw...

en 2 ervan heb ik ook wel eens op mijn feestjes gehad in het verleden :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## vasco

Ik mis vooral de foto(s) van de verlichting van dit buitenfestival want daar gaat dit topic over. Die twee foto's waar wat apparatuur op staat en alle andere foto geneuzel is totaal off-topic.

----------

